
Netflix Uses Pirate Sites to Determine What Shows to Buy - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-uses-pirate-sites-to-determine-what-shows-to-buy-130914
======
alexeisadeski3
Looking at revealed preferences. Smart.

